# Militarum Tempestus - Gorvorna



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Unlike my Nids project what is on going just expanding it - here is something efficient and with a clear goal: Militarum Tempestus - Gorvorna's 2nd special forces.

Firstly in the list is 65 - Scions:
3x Command squads fully magnetized
4x Troops- 10 men: Tempestor and 2 Scions fully magntized per squad
2x Troops- 5 men: Tempestors magnetized
and 1 Commissar minorly modified and magnetized

Then in line is 4 Valkyries fully magetized

After I get a true challenge 4 Tauroxes heavily modified

EDIT on ally force plans: 17.02.2016

That is the main force, also I am doing Inquisitor allies: (These may change - I think I am on the 5th draft)
2x Inquisitors
4x Priests (modified)
8x Crusaders (Modified)
1x Chimera 

What is a Special forces regiment without Sniper cover:
Vindicare assasin (Modified)

and as an added extra Marines:
1x Sergeant Telion
5x Scouts - (one guy has two variants) 
6x Scouts - (one guy has two variants) 

and I am doing six different paint schemes: Snow, jungle, water, city/rocks, desert and Gorvorna's paint scheme. Loads of scouts to paint 

Also Baneblade (actually Stormlord - most likely) 

Lead: Command squad (Leader of forces)
Alpha: 10x man Scion squad 
Bravo: 10x man Scion squad
Command: Command squad + commissar
Delta: 10x man Scion squad
Echo: 10x man Scion squad
Sierra: Command squad
Whiskey: 5x man Scion squad
Tango: 5x man Scion squad
Flame: Tauxores
Reaper: Valkyries
Krakatau: Baneblade
Inquisition: 1x Inquisitor
Mangoel: 1x Inquisitor (interrogator fluffwise) + 4 crusaders and 2 priests
Onager: 4 crusaders and 2 priests
Ultra: Scouts
Veil: Scouts
X: Vindicare
Yankee: Highly mobile escorts 
Zulu: Highly mobile escorts 

Unit composition edited on: 10.09.16


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

I received my first Scions on Friday - (well the first was actually from @Deus Mortis as xmas gift exchange) - then the rant: I ordered from elementgames and the original amount was 9 scions, but then I realized that I need more and asked them to add 3 more Scions to the order... a huge mistake because looks like their IT skills are lacking - firstly they wanted me to pay for the original 9 for a second time and the added 3 - I managed to explain the mistake to them and they fixed the error, but now they sent only 3 scion squads. I informed them of their mistake, but they said I only ordered 3 squads. I sent them a message explaining the whole thing again in detail and asked for a quick response -well that was at noon - normally they've replied in a few hours - hopefully they'll mail me tomorrow starting with the words "We are sorry - you are right..." Anyway at the moment I am missing 9 squads or £160.

That's my rant for the day - now for the progress:


Took me two day to magnetize and glue them... would have done it in half a day, but ran out of glue. 
Due to magnetizing I am lacking 2 lasguns per squad of 10. Hoping that I will cut down deficit when I get to Command squads and the two 5-men scion squads. 

Next is 4-days of work - hopefully I'll have the remaining Scions by my next days off.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

I got the rest of the Scions. Now I have finished 1x command squad. It is my Suicide's teams command.
2x hot-shot-volley guns, vox caster, magnetized Scion - options - medic-kit or hot shot volley gun and 1 Tempestor Prime - magnetized.


The rest of the suicide team 2x Scion squads with magnetized Tempestor, 2x meltas, vox and lasgun. 


The reason why everyone gets flags is just for parade purpose  with their squad ident. Though I have a problem - I need to either blend or add to make the other side of the flag smooth. I am not sure if liquid greenstuff could do it or should I try to sand it?

Squads I have planned is:
Lead: - Command squad
Alpha: - Scion troops x10
Bravo: - Scion troops x10
Command: - Command squad + Commissar
Delta: - Scion troops x10
Echo: - Scion troops x10
Sierra: - Command squad 
Whiskey: - Scion troops x5
Tango: - Scion troops x5

Then I have an alphabetic issue. Codename for Tauroxes is Fire and for Valkyries is Death. But now I have two codes beginning with D. Not sure what to do?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

instead of death : reaper


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Reaper souds fantastic - cheers! 

Didn't have time to do anything last week, but this week I have another 10-man squad assembled:



Also I have assembled the vox caster for all four squads. So the problem I have is that laspistol has a crap range. So I won't be swapping the lasgun for the pistol. Now there is no lasgun for the left hand, but there is a holstered lasgun for the vox. Sorted. But then there is no left hands. I have had to modify some left hands. First I did a flare, for this squad I did a fuel canister, then for the rest a munition case and binoculars. 







I might do another squad today evening/tomorrow...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Very cool project! I love to see Scions.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Yay, I wasn't lazy and managed to assemble another 10-man squad (note vox caster was done yesterday and is missing from pictures)

So firstly I have a magnetzing picture. I use 2mmx1mm magnets what I get from Amazon. Then I have some magetized paper to keep me from getting the magnets the wrong way around. 
That citadel drill is the best tool I have! It's only £16 - for that quality and the usefulness an absolute bargain! That 2mm drill bit is the largest there is 4 other ones as well (one of the is 2mm as well or just slightly smaller can't quite decide:grin
The loctite superglue is great, I buy the mini trio 3x 1g. It finishes before there is too much dried glue around the edges and the small size is handy. 
I use a needle to transfer the magnet from the paper to the drilled hole. Sometimes I have to press it fully in with my nail, but the whole process is easy - a lot easier than trying to glue lasguns on the non-magnetized models. 
With 5 weapon options for two men + tempestor - I end up using 35 magnets per squad. 


Then the finished work - a close up on magnetized models:


Two men have no weapons because the lack of hands when using all the special weapons, but once all squads are finished I will be able to finish them. Going to buy an extra scion packet for the Tauroxes as I'll be doing modifying - so I'll get weapons from that and I bought some extra lasguns.
But here is the rest of the squad:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

coming along nicely. ambitious project though. i like it


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Finished the assembly of my last 10x men squad. next week I'll hopefully do the command squads, commissar and do the final assembly of the 10x men squads. Have to do some greenstuffing on the lasgun power lines and find out how many free lasguns I have. Hopefully enough for all.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

So I have magnetized the command squads. Let's start off with my army's only Commissar:
I think he looks good, though I got the magnetizing hole a bit too low:


Here is the second command squad:





Now lack of bits mean that my second command squad (codename: Command as commissar will most of the time be attached to this) got the better bits as the commissar will be attached. Full weapon load out expect only 2x lasguns and 2x volley guns. 
Primary command squad (Lead) has 0x meltaguns and only 2x lasguns and 2x volley guns.
Both squad have full 3x flamers, grenade launcher and plasma guns. 

Vox casters, my favourites as I get to do some converting. Command vox caster has a knife and Lead has a real tough son of a bitch holding a hot-shot lasgun in one hand ready to blow some heads off while relaying orders. 

Now I did a real amateur mistake and let my greenstuff run out and complety forgot about it until now that I needed some. So I have to still do some greenstuffing: lasgun power lines and my army's leader needs doing with greenstuff. Something for next week.




Now I have changed a bit my army's composition, by adjusting the inquisition detachment and adding space marines! Well, this is a fluff army and I WANT snipers. One Vindicare assassin isn't enough. 
Marine's will be an ally CAD. HQ: Sergeant Telion (fuck - I am stuck with Smurf chapter tactics) Troops: 5x Sniper scout with cloaks and 5x Sniper scout with camo cloaks possibly FA: 1x Land speeder storm (dedicated transport) I will do 5 of these CADs. One in desert camo, jungle, snow, city/rocky and Gorvorna colours. Then choose their outfits depending on the playing field. One scout will have two models repesinting it Sniper/Missile and the other squad Sniper/Heavy bolter. If I have any extra points.

Scouts will be Normal Marine scout but sergeant Telion will be a Scion model with a Scout sniper or a Imperial guard command squad Sniper model. Here is the command squad sniper variant (as I have no spare sniper rifles I am unable to do the second option. 




I bought a few years ago a few Scouts just to paint them finally I got some use for them:



Not the best paint job, but hopefully the sand will make it better. But how do you like the "Sergeant telion" model?

As a note I'd like to say that I bought the Space Marine codex. £35 but worth every penny - what a lovely book with loads of cool pics and great rules for few chapters.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

So with all squads assembled I have started base coating with Chaos black spray. First time spray painting. I think it is great and going to save me loads of time + I get a nice and even coat. Downside are the fumes, even with windows open + having a dust mask the I can only do short bursts. So unfortunately due to fumes - I haven't done much, just 1x 10 man squad and 2x 5 man squads. 
To counter this problem of underestimation of fumes, I bought a proper respirator  just waiting for it's arrival. 

I have one pic of a spray painted scion:


Picture taking was hard - I think I have to stop being lazy and get the proper camera out for the next pictures.

After I have base coated everybody, I'll start by adding the greens and well... that's it. Black - green colour scheme. Oh yeah - I have to draw the squad idents and personal identification on everybody. Everyone in the same squad gets a different colour and then a matching dice to it - so I get to know who killed the chaos traitor 

Also I have the varnish spray - my test squad "Echo" will get done first. If it doesn't affect the quality all of them will get the same treatment.

That's all for this week, hopefully next week will be more productive.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is the paint scheme:







I have to do the squad markings still, but that is how everything is going to look.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, I am back! Basically done no painting before the last two days since my last post back in March. 
Space dilemma what I had has been solved - bought a new kitchen table and moved the old one for painting.
This is what it looks like:

Just a pic of a squad in progress:


Finished one model - the same tester you saw earlier:




Paint scheme turned out better than I thought, hopefully my skills will improve the more I get these done.
On the left shoulder is the regiment ident: a 2 what is suppose to be a snake forming the 2. 
On the right shoulder is the squad ident and personal ident: E is for Echo squad and colour is to identify the soldier.

Also if you remember earlier that I complained about getting the magnet in the wrong place on the Commissar - well I fixed it - don't have a picture though. But hopefully you'll soon see a painted version


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Love the paint scheme! I look forward to seeing this army finished! (how ever long from now that might be)


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, crap... 
I have the first squad almost finished. But I am not happy with the idents. My painting quality was too poor, there is a raised line in the middle of the shoulder pad, which makes it hard to get a even line. Then I had a great idea that I'll do my own decals, looks great, doesn't it:


But, and there is a big but. Once I place it on the shoulder the colour doesn't show. It isn't strong enough against the dark green. I painted one shoulder pad white and placed the snake on it, looks brilliant but now I have a white shoulder pad instead of dark green. I painted around the snake - dark green, but there is a white line around the snake and it doesn't look good. (painted over the decal).

I like the shoulder pad as dark green, but I want the printed decals. Any ideas? I am out of them.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Got my better camera working, so here is pictures of the first squad painted and almost ready:






The tempestor has a magnetized left arm, so I can put what ever pistol is required. 
One has vox, 6 standard hot-shots and 2 fully magnetized special weapons guys. One I put the flamer on and the other has a volley gun. Also the back is magnitized to accomodate the swap between a flamer. 

Then the issue with the squad ident... Only thing I came up with is using a light grey for the shoulder pad and then painting the other side with Caliban green or leaving it grey. Only light grey I have is Ironbreaker, what glimmers too much, but that must do for testing:





Don't really like the half-half option or plain, so I decide to wash it with biel-tan green:


That actually looks quite good - going to order some other light greys so I can get the shoulder pad right colour, I still think it glimmers too much.
What do you guys think? 
Also what do you about the snake?


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Well done on the magnetising...you're clearly far more patient then I am!

I don't know if you're planning on it but some highlights on the black, and green (or even just the eyes) could be worth a try imo.

For the shoulder pad I agree, something non-metallic would probably work better.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

@Fluketrain - I enjoy building and magnetizing - painting not so much. Has much to do with that I am quite bad in it. 
Any suggestions on what I should use to highlight the black?


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Drohar said:


> @*Fluketrain* - I enjoy building and magnetizing - painting not so much. Has much to do with that I am quite bad in it.
> Any suggestions on what I should use to highlight the black?


A light grey is usually all you need.
You can try experiment with other colours. A slight brown/green/blue highlight might work well with your scheme but grey is safest. A dot of white in the eyes could help too!


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Tried highlighting the black armour, but after seeing how it looks decided I like it more as plain black. 

So to solve my decal issue I bought some paints: Pallid Wych Flesh, Rakarth Flesh and Administratum grey. Rakarth Flesh fitted the colour scheme best and the decal shows perfectly.
As you can see from the above post's picture, there is a lot of empty space with the decal and having plain Rakarth Flesh didn't look good and neither does half and half option with Caliban green. 


Anyway the flag that comes with Scions has a Scion emblem on one side and the Imperium on the other. My idea will be to sand down the Scion side and paint the 2 - emblem and write the squad on the bottom. 
On the other side to paint the Gorvornan flag, well... I had to think of it. As I think all Imperial planets should have the Imperium on the flag I decided to keep it in the middle + makes the painting easier  
Then to incorporate fluff wise the use of the snake in the 2-emblem I thought that the Gorvornan flag should have a snake/snakes. I came up with the two snakes curling around the imperium. 

So now I have on the left shoulder the Gorvornan flag and on the right squad ident and force ident. I think it looks great, but I still need practice getting the decal smooth. Put the decal with water and then Ardcoat on top. It just might be that it is 2am and I just wanted to finish it before going to sleep...




Also a close up on the decals after printing:



I should do some better quality pictures later... Anyway good night


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

I entered in this yeards APC. So squads Echo, Bravo, Sierra, Tango, Whiskey what all are in progress have been on the background this month as I started squad Alpha from scratch. All of the other squads have got a progressed a bit and are almost finisned (except Sierra what is missing four heads...)
Alpha is almost finished, this is the first completed with others close behind:


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Forgot the weapon on the vox caster.... so new pics of him:





And here is the finished Alpha squad:





I still have to put a drop of red for the laser dots and after that spray them with purity seal. 
But I do not have any bright red. Evil sunz scarlet suffered an accident when transporting and went all over the place. 
I ordered a new one with the two squads of Kasrkin I ordered! 

Though I have no idea what to do with them. I might convert them to two 5-men squads of devastators, but I am not sure.

Also here is the two special weapon guys with all the weapon options:


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice work, they look the business!

When you say convert to devastators, how would that work?

Also have you ever tried washes/tones? They're quite easy to use-So I use them all the time  ,you could try on a spare model you have and see what you think.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Fluketrain said:


> Nice work, they look the business!
> 
> When you say convert to devastators, how would that work?
> 
> Also have you ever tried washes/tones? They're quite easy to use-So I use them all the time  ,you could try on a spare model you have and see what you think.


Well as the Militarum tempestus codex is limited with unit choices, I am allying these with SM to get some snipers alias scouts. Converted scions. I bought some Kasrkins now and I'd like them in my force, but I have no place for them. Looked through the SM codex and thought I Devastators could be a good addition. 
As far as converting - I was thinking just giving them the weapons and maybe some accessories.

As far as washing, I do it twice with Biel-tan green. Haven't really thought of other ones. What washes were you thinking?


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Drohar said:


> Well as the Militarum tempestus codex is limited with unit choices, I am allying these with SM to get some snipers alias scouts. Converted scions. I bought some Kasrkins now and I'd like them in my force, but I have no place for them. Looked through the SM codex and thought I Devastators could be a good addition.
> As far as converting - I was thinking just giving them the weapons and maybe some accessories.
> 
> As far as washing, I do it twice with Biel-tan green. Haven't really thought of other ones. What washes were you thinking?


Sounds good, look forward to it! Have you looked through the sisters of battle codex too for count as's? 

Well I was mainly mentioning it as a general tip to shade quickly, but as you're already doing it keep on trucking! Your colour scheme is quite dark/stealthy so Id say you're doing the right thing!


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, so this how it looks so far:









Starting from the left have have Alpha squad: two fully magnetized and customable scions with a Tempestor with a magnetized weapon.

At this point I'd like to go through the weapon options: Flamer, grenade launcher, hot-shot volley gun, meltagun and plasma gun. (back is also magnetized to accomodate either rucksack or flamer tanks) Once I get more scions for the sniper section - I'll be able to add lasguns from the spare weapons. Tempestor has the laspistol, bolt pistol and plasma pistol options. 

Next comes the Lead. The leader of my force is the one with the servo skull. - I think I overdid myself, I was worried that it wiuld become a bit flat and not look like a leader, but I think it looks ace. Lead squad is fully magnetized (except vox caster). So the Prime will have a sword, power fist and other power weapons as an option. Unfortunately I am still missing a hot-shot volley gun and meltas from the options, but I'll get them done later.

Someone pointed out to me that I haven't drilled my gun barrels. To be fair I never thought of that but it is a brilliant idea! I will get that done at a later date. 

Next is Delta squad and behind it Echo. Magnetized the same way as Alpha. 

Infront of Delta is Comms squad's Commissar. Comms squad is still in painting, but Commissar is finished. Magnetized for Plasma pistol, Bolt pistol and laspistol, but the left hand is fixed as I love the cane. 

Behind we have squads Tango and Whiskey - five man suicide - I mean vanguard melta force. Both have two Meltaguns. Unlike the other squads the voxcasters have pistols due the idea of them being thrown behind or in enemy lines straight away and if I want to assault and shoot the voxcaster can shoot. I will see how the first games go, but I have a feeling I will be changing the weapon to a lasgun like on Alpha, Delta and Echo squads. Only Tempestor's pistol hand is magnetized. 

On the left back is the plastic bags with the spare weapons - as all the shoulders are individually decalled I can't swap weapons between persons hence the weapon shortage. 

I will leave you with a couple of close ups:


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

I ramble a bit about my army: I finally decided on all the letters and came up with this: (Imperial Agents forced to change my plans, but to the better I think)

*Militarum tempestus:*
*Lead*: Command squad 5-men Almost Done (decals to go)
*Alpha*: 10x man Scion squad Done
*Bravo*: 10x man Scion squad In progress
*Command*: Command squad + commissar 6-men In progress
*Delta*: 10x man Scion squad Done
*Echo:* 10x man Scion squad Done
*Sierra*: Command squad In progress
*Whiskey*: 5x man Scion squad Done
*Tango*: 5x man Scion squad Done
*
Militarum Tempestus Vehicles:*
*GOTACC*: 1- mobile command centre (chimera and Taurox variants) Not started
*Flame*: 4-Tauxores Not started
*Reaper*: 4-Valkyries Not started

*Imperial Agents:*
*Inquisition*: 1x Inquisitor Not started
*Hereticus*: 1x Greyfax + 3 Acolytes, I want female female models, but I can't find suuitable plastic models as used the best ones for Juliet: Not started
*Juliet*: 10x Battle sister squad, but I am using Sister of Silence models for this as I think they look better then the metallic ones and 1x Rhino Not started
*Q*: Techpriest and 4 Servitors Not started
*Mangoel*: 10-man Deathwatch squad Not started
*Phoenix*: Corvus Blackstar Not started
*X*: Vidicare assasin In progress

*Space Marines:*
*Yeomen*: 5x vanguard squad (converted kasrkin models) + 1x drop pod I was only going to do one sternguard and one vanguard, but to use the first company task force I need 3 units - fuck as working/painting metal is not my thing In progress
*November*: 5x vanguard squad + 1x drop pod (converted kasrkin models) Not started
*Ordant*: 5x sternguard squad + 1x drop pod (converted kasrkin models) In progress
*Ultra*: 6 man scout squad including sgt telion (multiple different camos) Not started
*Veil*: 6 man scout squad (multiple different camos) Not started
*Zulu*: 10x bikes Not started

And this: 
*Krakatau*: Baneblade (stormlord most likely) Not started


----------

